# HILFE siuche Drachenlederer lehrer wo ist der?



## teufelle (14. November 2006)

Hallo, will mich auf drachenlederer spezialiesieren wo finde ich den passenden lehrer dazu??

Grüßle

teufelle


----------



## Horez (15. November 2006)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=1866 


Horde 
Thorkaf Dragoneye
Ödland (59:57 - 63:60)

Alianz
Peter Galen
Azshara (36:65 - 37:66)


----------

